# American Classic wheelset Cr-420



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

are they light, I seen some set listed at around 1500 grams, thats pretty good for the money they cost.

Anyone here actually put a set on a scale.
thanks


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just recently picked up a set with bladed spokes, the front came in at 662 and the rear at 847 for a total of 1509. Thats with cloth rim strips that was already installed and no skewers. I'll be getting some enduro ceramic bearings from enduro fork seals for this wheelset to see what the hype is about.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks thats the information I was looking for*

for my money I think they are ok.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

moab63 said:


> are they light, I seen some set listed at around 1500 grams, thats pretty good for the money they cost.
> 
> Anyone here actually put a set on a scale.
> thanks


I rebuilt a set DT Revolutions F&R 1425g bare. I like them for their Aero'ness


----------



## 40x14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a set of sprint 350's for sale. The rear wheel weighs 771 grams without the rimstrip or skewer. The front wheel is around 575 grams. 

I'm asking only $275 for them because the rear wheel has a tiny ding in the rim that does not affect the ride quality.


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

*Get some Neuvations*

I have a set of Neuvation R28 SL2s, they are awesome. Stiff and light, weighed them at 1506 grams without strips or skewers, and still true many miles later used on rough Atlanta roads. I got them on ebay for $300, but now the newer R28 sl3s are on sale directly from the Neuvation guy for $299 including shipping. He claims 1540g, and I believe they will be right in that ballpark.
(I don't work for or know the Neuvation guy, but I sure like wheels at the price of Ksyrium Equippes for the weight of Ksyrium SL3s).


----------

